# Shrimp water parameters



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm a little confused on using RO/DI water,

IF I go and buy RO/DI water from the grocery store do I just put it right into a new shrimp tank or does it need to be re-mineralized? If so how would one achieve this?

Would a supplement like http://www.bigalspets.com/shrimp-mineral-supplement-4-fl-oz.html be used for this application?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Any RO water will have 0 minerals or close to it.

Re-mineralize to GH 4-6


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Symplicity said:


> Any RO water will have 0 minerals or close to it.
> 
> Re-mineralize to GH 4-6


How does one Re-mineralize it, I've never done such tasks. Would the shrimp supplement I linked in the first post be sufficient for this?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

You want this:

http://www.bigalspets.com/r-o-right-1-kg.html

Kent R/O Right. Comes in liquid or powder. You'll have to measure out how much it takes to get the correct gH out of the water.

You should definitely go ahead and use that shrimp supplement if you feel inclined to do so. It can't do any harm and the trace elements in it will likely be beneficial to the shrimp.

Have you been to that shrimp store in Markham? They have all kinds of shrimp. Good shrimp foods too.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Have you been to that shrimp store in Markham? They have all kinds of shrimp. Good shrimp foods too.


Shrimp Fever? Yeah, It's a great store. The owner is fantastic and very helpful. I even purchased my blue velvets from there.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Salty Shrimp GH+ works nicely


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh forgot to mention you'll also need a kH booster or your pH will be all over the place. So take the RO water, add RO right, mix very thoroughly, then add a KH booster (there are lots. I don't recommend any one in particular) and get your kH up to about 4 (if your shrimp's care sheet suggests specific numbers for kH and gH you can achieve those easily with RO right and KH booster and get the exact water your shrimp do best in.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

So even though this shrimp supplement says Gh increaser I still need Kent ro right? 

Directions say:

5ml will increase approximately 0.6 dGH of CaCO3


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Rigio said:


> So even though this shrimp supplement says Gh increaser I still need Kent ro right?
> 
> Directions say:
> 
> 5ml will increase approximately 0.6 dGH of CaCO3


0.6 dGH for 5mL is a very weak solution. You'd have to use over 30mL each time to get a gH of 3 or 4. Much cheaper to use R/O Right.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Ah okay, that makes sense.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't find the kH booster I used to use... Most of the ones I saw on Big Als online seemed inappropriate for your application. My suggestion is to contact Harold at Menagerie, explain your situation, and ask him which products you're going to need to make optimal shrimp water. He may have different suggestions. He won't steer you wrong. You could ask the shrimp guy in Markham, too.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> I can't find the kH booster I used to use... Most of the ones I saw on Big Als online seemed inappropriate for your application. My suggestion is to contact Harold at Menagerie, explain your situation, and ask him which products you're going to need to make optimal shrimp water. He may have different suggestions. He won't steer you wrong. You could ask the shrimp guy in Markham, too.


Frank? Okay ill give him call when I'm ready to set up the shrimp tank. I've only been to menagerie once seemed okay.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

What type of shrimp are you keeping? That would matter.

If CRS, then RO with GH+ is all you need along with a buffering substrate (ADA aqua soil, etc) You want to keep kh close to zero, so dont add any kh additives.

You want parameters somewhere between:
PH: 6.2-6.8
GH: 4-6
kH: 0

With Neos, cherry shrimp and varieties, tapwater is fine here in GTA.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

cape said:


> What type of shrimp are you keeping? That would matter.
> 
> If CRS, then RO with GH+ is all you need along with a buffering substrate (ADA aqua soil, etc) You want to keep kh close to zero, so dont add any kh additives.
> 
> ...


I have Blue velvets for now, I want to create the ideal habitat for them to breed like rabbits.


----------

